# Fearnet-route 666-america's scariest home haunts



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

ht*tp://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF07BCA91D764A57C*
*:jol:FEARNET:jol:ROUTE 666:jol:AMERICA'S SCARIEST HOME HAUNTS:jol:*

*The best home haunts presented by FEARNET and hosted by Scream Queen Danielle Harris. This was made in 2007 and had 31 parts, I can only find 17. If you can locate some of the missing parts please send them to me or post them right here and I add them to the playlist. These are some of the best and biggest home haunts in the USA. Hope you like.:jol:*


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya these are awesome! I wanna watch all of them.


----------

